# Gottfried Dulias Luftwaffe scam.



## Karl Matter (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello everyone:
I am new to this forum and would like to apologize for having to make my first post on such a topic. Also please let me know if I am posting it on the wrong forum. I was just at a gun show, where self proclaimed Luftwaffe fighter pilot (with 5 kills) Gottfried Dulias had a table set up there with various posters and photo's promoting his likeness, with a stack of books that he was selling for $40.00 and $25.00 for the soft cover, as well as photo of him standing in front of his Messerschmidt, signed for $5.00. He talked about the photo and how he found his leather outfit in the photo, difficult to wear. I thought, great, so I paid him cash. He opened a money box loaded with the dollars of other unsuspecting buyers and tucked my $30.00 away with a great big smile and hand shake. Getting home, I did my research and found a few forums of people suspecting their doubts with plenty of evidence. One such article was a paper that I will post here shortly, proclaiming that the very photo that he signed appeared to be a plastic model, Insinuating that the panel gaps on the Messerschmidt were too wide. So I took this a step further and searched the web for plastic miniatures. I discovered that the very character that he claimed and signed as him, is a 1/32 scale miniature made by ULTRACAST. German Pilot product number 54004 with the alternative head (it comes with two heads). Every wrinkle in the clothes and every detail, is in unmistakable comparison to this miniature. I hope that this finally ends the debate for everyone. As much as many in these forums have expressed that we should just leave him alone and let him live his last few years in peace, try being conned. He's a swindler and a fraud and has scammed unknown amounts of victims out of many thousands of dollars on Amazon, Ebay and at shows. Please let the information that I'm providing here, be the nail in the coffin for this case as proof that this man is a hoax. Please let me know if you can not see the photo attachments. 
In addition, please use these links below to view the post of somebody else's singed photo, the link to themodel company product, as well as a paper written on the inconsistencies of his book. 

Other Photo:
Gottfried Dulias WWII War German Ace Signed Autog Photo | Official

Ultracast Model:
Ultracast

Paper:
http://members.chello.nl/~s.lepstra/dulias/Dulias.pdf


----------



## Njaco (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks for the info - this has been debated and ultimately he is seen as a fraud by many. I'm cracking up over that 'photo'.


----------



## Karl Matter (Jan 13, 2013)

Ive read the debates. Due to the abyss of the aftermath of the war and time, it was never proven that he was a fraud beyond a reasonable doubt. This however is conclusive evidence. It's indisputable for me. Signing photo's of a figure next to a plastic airplane and telling me to my face how difficult it was to wear leather. No joke. Not funny though till you've been had. How has he gotten away with it for so long? If it were anything else, he would have been caught some time ago and arrested. Being an impersonator in German uniform. What are the consequences here as opposed to Germany? In addition, he is committing business fraud here in the US.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 13, 2013)

I don't want to get too political here but just recently the Supreme Court basically ruled it was ok to be a military impostor.

Supreme Court Strikes Down Stolen Valor: You Can Lie About Military Service - ABC News


----------



## Karl Matter (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks. I see. In this case though, he's taking money, which is "impostor fraud" and is therefor illegal. He needs to be dealt with. I wonder if his publisher could also be held accountable.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 14, 2013)

They will muddy the waters by throwing up "artistic licence". There is no getting around it. You bought a photo of a model diorama with an "autograph" of a Luftwaffe "Ace".
Let the buyer beware.
Live and learn, my friend.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 14, 2013)

Njaco said:


> I don't want to get too political here *but just recently the Supreme Court basically ruled it was ok to be a military impostor*.
> 
> Supreme Court Strikes Down Stolen Valor: You Can Lie About Military Service - ABC News


And that just pisses me off to no end...

Back in the olden days, a "snake oil salesman" would get run out of town on a rail...at the very least, beaten and tossed out in the street...

Oh for the good ol' days :/


----------



## stona (Jan 14, 2013)

Caveat emptor.

This has been done to death elsewhere.

I'd also suggest that even a passing familiarity with the Bf 109 (or just about any WW2 aircraft) would be enough to notice that the image in the photo is a model.

Steve


----------



## Erich (Jan 14, 2013)

bottom line the foto is a fake his persona added with a nice smart guy photoshopping. he is NOT mentioned in Jochen Priens exhaustive study of JG 53 which pretty much answers the whole matter for me. dang and al the loons selling this guys pics on ebay....


----------



## Karl Matter (Jan 14, 2013)

Well just ripping it up and walking away doesn’t solve the problem for me. Refraining from dealing with it is equally unethical to my conscience. He operates his scam here in the NY area. I've been told at Republic Farmingdale and in Eastern Suffolk, not to mention gun shows. I intend to make the curators of the museums as well as the show and club presidents well aware. A message to ebay scam alert may also help. It's a lot of work but hard work is what makes the world a better place.


----------



## Karl Matter (Jan 14, 2013)

and in addition there's the moral factor of the insult to real veterans. If it were in the late 40’s in old De that he tried such a stunt, he would have disappeared into a meat grinder very quickly.


----------



## Erich (Jan 14, 2013)

you are upset with me.........because of giving you my honest opinion ? have dealt with these types for over 35 years from both sides of the conflicts, the major thing is don't even bother with them ............. from your original posting I was not 100% certain you had materials from J.P's book on Jg 53 so I added it to make you fully aware.

indeed I contacted two sellers on ebay 2 yeas ago but they continue to sell "fakes" for the monies ............

best


----------



## Karl Matter (Jan 14, 2013)

Upset with you? Never. Im not talking about contacting sellers, im talking about contacting ebay even though it will not go anywhere. The main issue for me is my local community. Particularly the air power museum that takes him seriously and the gun show staff members that allow for him to operate. Im a club member and my daughter is a pilot at that very airport. I know some of these people and they will do something about it in order to protect the interests of their public attendees. That's likely the best I can do. Cant eliminate him but I can eliminate his incentive.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 14, 2013)

That stinks, but I do appreciate the evidence you posted.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 14, 2013)

We have had this discussion in this forum before, and it has been the consensus that he is a fraud.


----------



## parsifal (Jan 14, 2013)

Id like to think he had some service record. maybe no an ace, maybe not even a pilot, but at least some service. I wonder if he can produce any sort of authenticated service record. My 92 yo stepfather can.... 

I would write to this guy. Be a bit smart about it. Tell him there are questions about his service career, and you want to give him the opportunity to clear his name....that kinda stuff. Ask him to produce any records....birth certificates would be a good start, discharge or surrender documentation is another avenue.

If you do make these approaches, you need to be smart in your approach. Maybe we will never know for sure.

Anyway, I have never heard of this guy, and have zero interest in whether he flew or not. I dont have much time for idolization of such people.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 14, 2013)

parsifal said:


> Id like to think he had some service record. maybe no an ace, maybe not even a pilot, but at least some service. I wonder if he can produce any sort of authenticated service record. My 92 yo stepfather can....
> 
> I would write to this guy. Be a bit smart about it. Tell him there are questions about his service career, and you want to give him the opportunity to clear his name....that kinda stuff. Ask him to produce any records....birth certificates would be a good start, discharge or surrender documentation is another avenue.
> 
> ...



I think that has been done before, and he could no produce anything, saying it was lost at the end of the war. 

The problem with that is, there are always records to be found if it were the case.

I would not be surprised if he did serve in some form or fashion. Maybe a FLAK soldiers or something like that.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 14, 2013)

An interesting thread from several years ago....

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/gottfried-dulias-real-imposter-7204.html


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeap thats the thread I was thinking about.

I think it is the general consensus that he was never a fighter pilot or ace.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 15, 2013)

Wow, this is fascinating; like Parsifal, I've never heard of him - surely if he was an ace, or even an airman, someone would have heard of him - JG 53 was a well known unit with an impressive record and my understanding is that it has been well documented.

Jeez, what people will do for a bit of attention, eh? That photo is laughable; I noticed something odd about it the first time I saw it - it's an impressive model nonetheless.


----------



## stona (Jan 15, 2013)

I have my own opinion about this man's flying carreer but that's all it is and I'll keep it to myself.

I can state unequivocally that the photo he is flogging is neither of him nor of a WW2 aircraft. I could go to my workshop and make a similar photo in about ten minutes. The model in his photo is not even particularly well made for heaven's sake. If people fall for this sort of scam,and it is a scam,they have themselves to blame to some extent.

I am an African prince and I have seven million pounds worth of diamonds I need to move from Nigeria. If you send me a thousand pounds and your bank details they are yours 

Cheers

Steve


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 15, 2013)

Check your inbox for all my bank details, Steve.

Geo


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 15, 2013)

I don't see how people can even fall for the picture, it so obviously a fake. 

Also don't buy something until you see it first hand.


----------



## stona (Jan 15, 2013)

fubar57 said:


> Check your inbox for all my bank details, Steve.
> Geo



Thanks Geo,

diamond him dispatch to you as soon as I am checked your detail 

Steve


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2013)

Please don't get me wrong but still can't understand what should be more admired, the foolishness or the cuteness .


----------



## Erich (Jan 15, 2013)

think it is time for a thread closing Gentlemen .............


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2013)

True...


----------



## Njaco (Jan 15, 2013)

yup


----------



## Njaco (Jan 15, 2013)

.


----------

